# Biden: "O via d'uscita per Putin, oppure Armageddon. Colpa di Trump."



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2022)

Biden spaventa il mondo con il suo ultimo discorso.
Ma apre anche a un compromesso con Putin, per la prima volta: 

"Per la prima volta dalla crisi dei missili cubani, abbiamo la minaccia di un'arma nucleare, se in effetti le cose continuano lungo la strada su cui stanno andando. Stiamo cercando di capire: qual è l'off ramp di Putin? Dove trova una via d'uscita, in cui non solo non perde la faccia, ma anche una parte significativa del suo potere?
Non abbiamo dovuto affrontare la prospettiva dell'Armageddon dai tempi di Kennedy e della crisi dei missili cubani. C'è un tipo che conosco abbastanza bene. Non sta scherzando, quando parla del potenziale uso di armi nucleari tattiche, biologiche o chimiche, perché il suo esercito, come dire, sta offrendo una prestazione significativamente più bassa delle attese.
*Non credo che esista la capacità di impiegare facilmente un'arma nucleare tattica e non finire con l'Armageddon.
Non mi rendevo conto di quanto grave fosse il danno che l'amministrazione Trump aveva arrecato alla nostra politica estera."*


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden spaventa il mondo con il suo ultimo discorso.
> Ma apre anche a un compromesso con Putin, per la prima volta:
> 
> "Per la prima volta dalla crisi dei missili cubani, abbiamo la minaccia di un'arma nucleare, se in effetti le cose continuano lungo la strada su cui stanno andando. Stiamo cercando di capire: qual è l'off ramp di Putin? Dove trova una via d'uscita, in cui non solo non perde la faccia, ma anche una parte significativa del suo potere?
> ...



Delinquente burattino dei mostri kippahti


----------



## pazzomania (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden: "Per la prima volta dalla crisi dei missili cubani, abbiamo la minaccia di un'arma nucleare, se in effetti le cose continuano lungo la strada su cui stanno andando. Stiamo cercando di capire: qual è l'off ramp di Putin? Dove trova una via d'uscita, in cui non solo non perde la faccia, ma anche una parte significativa del suo potere?
> Non abbiamo dovuto affrontare la prospettiva dell'Armageddon dai tempi di Kennedy e della crisi dei missili cubani. C'è un tipo che conosco abbastanza bene. Non sta scherzando, quando parla del potenziale uso di armi nucleari tattiche, biologiche o chimiche, perché il suo esercito, come dire, sta offrendo una prestazione significativamente più bassa delle attese.
> *Non credo che esista la capacità di impiegare facilmente un'arma nucleare tattica e non finire con l'Armageddon.
> Non mi rendevo conto di quanto grave fosse il danno che l'amministrazione Trump aveva arrecato alla nostra politica estera."*


Va beh se davvero credono di essere vicini al punto di non ritorno, è facile la risposta:
- Lascino perdere

Segno di intelligenza fermarsi al punto giusto.

Mandino una 20ina di sicari a freddare tutti i folli che sarebbero disposti ad usare armi nucleari ( che anche gli anti-occidentali, concorderanno siano comunque esseri pericolosi anche per noi)

Pari e patta


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzo maniaco rimbabito. Ha stato trumpeee   
Gli usa ormai sono il cancro del mondo, un cancro mortale al quarto stadio


----------



## Swaitak (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden spaventa il mondo con il suo ultimo discorso.
> Ma apre anche a un compromesso con Putin, per la prima volta:
> 
> "Per la prima volta dalla crisi dei missili cubani, abbiamo la minaccia di un'arma nucleare, se in effetti le cose continuano lungo la strada su cui stanno andando. Stiamo cercando di capire: qual è l'off ramp di Putin? Dove trova una via d'uscita, in cui non solo non perde la faccia, ma anche una parte significativa del suo potere?
> ...


fan sempre cosi, mandano il vecchio rinco in avanscoperta, nel pomeriggio arriva la smentita della white house.
Spero vi piaccia la pasta coi Funghi


----------



## peo74 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden spaventa il mondo con il suo ultimo discorso.
> Ma apre anche a un compromesso con Putin, per la prima volta:
> 
> "Per la prima volta dalla crisi dei missili cubani, abbiamo la minaccia di un'arma nucleare, se in effetti le cose continuano lungo la strada su cui stanno andando. Stiamo cercando di capire: qual è l'off ramp di Putin? Dove trova una via d'uscita, in cui non solo non perde la faccia, ma anche una parte significativa del suo potere?
> ...


Sdrammatizziamo vah... il lato positivo è che per riscaldarci quest'inverno non dovremmo spendere un euro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden spaventa il mondo con il suo ultimo discorso.
> Ma apre anche a un compromesso con Putin, per la prima volta:
> 
> "Per la prima volta dalla crisi dei missili cubani, abbiamo la minaccia di un'arma nucleare, se in effetti le cose continuano lungo la strada su cui stanno andando. Stiamo cercando di capire: qual è l'off ramp di Putin? Dove trova una via d'uscita, in cui non solo non perde la faccia, ma anche una parte significativa del suo potere?
> ...


@Trumpusconi qui nonno Biden ha smentito del tutto la tua sicurezza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2022)

L'ipocrisia che Biden fa emergere, non tanto velatamente, è che loro speravano in risultati migliori di Putin.

In pratica hanno armato l'Ucraina e il burattino, non al massimo massimo ma comunque in modo cospicuo, sperando comunque che la Russia li spianasse almeno nel Donbass, così da arrivare a un risultato soddisfacente per tutti.

Bravi bravi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi qui nonno Biden ha smentito del tutto la tua sicurezza



Ma ovvio che la bomba tattica nucleare, anche la più insignificante, scatena la fine del mondo.
Mettiamo pure che USa e Russia non si polverizzino come azione e contro reazione, e già questo è un esercizio di ottimismo ridicolo, c'è sempre ciccio Kim che per semplice emulazione polverizza mezzo Giappone o la Corea del Sud.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Ottobre 2022)

*La presidente dell'Eurocamera Roberta Metsola: 
"L'Ucraina necessita di armi pesanti e carri armati.* Gli Stati membri le possono fornire visto che la Russia ha messo in campo una nuova escalation alla sua invasione rendendola più disperata e noi dobbiamo rispondere in maniera proporzionata.

*Borrell:*
"Chiederò ai leader di supportare la proposta per una nuova tranche (di finanziamenti) per continuare a supportare militarmente l'Ucraina e *anche per una missione di addestramento*. Spero che al prossimo Consiglio Affari Esteri avremo la proposta".


----------



## Swaitak (7 Ottobre 2022)

Insomma va tutto ad escort


----------



## bmb (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden spaventa il mondo con il suo ultimo discorso.
> Ma apre anche a un compromesso con Putin, per la prima volta:
> 
> "Per la prima volta dalla crisi dei missili cubani, abbiamo la minaccia di un'arma nucleare, se in effetti le cose continuano lungo la strada su cui stanno andando. Stiamo cercando di capire: qual è l'off ramp di Putin? Dove trova una via d'uscita, in cui non solo non perde la faccia, ma anche una parte significativa del suo potere?
> ...


Poi fanno la morale a noi per aver votato Meloni. Almeno due botte alla Meloni gliele daresti, a questo che gli dai?


----------



## fabri47 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ipocrisia che Biden fa emergere, non tanto velatamente, è che loro speravano in risultati migliori di Putin.
> 
> In pratica hanno armato l'Ucraina e il burattino, non al massimo massimo ma comunque in modo cospicuo, sperando comunque che la Russia li spianasse almeno nel Donbass, così da arrivare a un risultato soddisfacente per tutti.
> 
> Bravi bravi.


Mah...secondo me i dem speravano, e forse sperano ancora, nel far fuori Putin. Biden punta a quello, perchè oscurerebbe l'inflazione e riguadagnerebbe popolarità. Poi può darsi che sia come dici tu. In ogni caso, gli USA stanno raggiungendo l'obiettivo di pauperizzare l'europa, con il dollaro che ha superato l'euro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mah...secondo me i dem speravano, e forse sperano ancora, nel far fuori Putin. Biden punta a quello, perchè oscurerebbe l'inflazione e riguadagnerebbe popolarità. Poi può darsi che sia come dici tu. In ogni caso, gli USA stanno raggiungendo l'obiettivo di pauperizzare l'europa, con il dollaro che ha superato l'euro.



Forse all'inizio, ma ora hanno capito che la sostituzione di Putin porterebbe a un falco più feroce.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden spaventa il mondo con il suo ultimo discorso.
> Ma apre anche a un compromesso con Putin, per la prima volta:
> 
> "Per la prima volta dalla crisi dei missili cubani, abbiamo la minaccia di un'arma nucleare, se in effetti le cose continuano lungo la strada su cui stanno andando. Stiamo cercando di capire: qual è l'off ramp di Putin? Dove trova una via d'uscita, in cui non solo non perde la faccia, ma anche una parte significativa del suo potere?
> ...


Al di la delle considerazioni su Trump (che comunque secondo me sono l'obbiettivo del discorso, immagino il suo focus siano le elezioni di mid-term), sembra una dichiarazione volta a preparare il terreno ad un accordo che tenga Putin al comando.

Il discorso, che ha una sua ratio è:

1) La Russia sta perdendo la guerra convenzionale (vero)
2) Putin non potrebbe sopravvivere ad una disfatta militare (Concordo)
3) Per noi è preferibile una Russia indebolita a guida Putin che una Russia disgregata che si divida in paesi islamici, filo-cinesi, emirati, repubbliche anti-occidentali e cotillon (mia considerazione).
4) E' possibile che piuttosto che accettare la sconfitta (inevitabile andando avanti così) nella guerra tradizionale, Putin possa dire "muoia Sansone e tutti i filistei") (E' una ipotesi)
5) Biden sventola questo rischio allo scopo di preparare l'opinione pubblica ad un accordo con Putin che di base al momento sarebbe impopolare ? (Domanda)
6) C'è qualche correlazione con qualche articolo fatto trapelare sulla stampa USA critico delle operazioni dei servizi segreti Ucraini (Storia di Dugina assassinata dagli Ucraini)?

Insomma, sembra che qualcosa si muova per aprire un tavolo di trattative, da un lato si dice che non farlo può portare alla fine del mondo, dall'altro che l'Ucraina non è il 52esimo stato USA e che se agli USA non aggrada quello che fanno potrebbero tagliare i rifornimenti.
Insomma, diamo qualche contentino a Putin e troviamo un accordo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *La presidente dell'Eurocamera Roberta Metsola:
> "L'Ucraina necessita di armi pesanti e carri armati.* Gli Stati membri le possono fornire visto che la Russia ha messo in campo una nuova escalation alla sua invasione rendendola più disperata e noi dobbiamo rispondere in maniera proporzionata.
> 
> *Borrell:*
> "Chiederò ai leader di supportare la proposta per una nuova tranche (di finanziamenti) per continuare a supportare militarmente l'Ucraina e *anche per una missione di addestramento*. Spero che al prossimo Consiglio Affari Esteri avremo la proposta".



Ma questi ugraini  poi le armi ce le pagano?
Se si, con quali soldi?


----------



## JDT (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forse all'inizio, ma ora hanno capito che la sostituzione di Putin porterebbe a un falco più feroce.


E lo dichiarano a mezzo mondo? 

Io la vedo più semplice, un ennesimo comunicato internazionale per destabilizzare il mondo intorno a Putin, la minaccia nucleare "non esiste". Finché ne parlano, va tutto bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> E lo dichiarano a mezzo mondo?
> 
> Io la vedo più semplice, un ennesimo comunicato internazionale per destabilizzare il mondo intorno a Putin, la minaccia nucleare "non esiste". Finché ne parlano, va tutto bene.



Beh, Biden con la sua demenza senile dice tutto quello che gli passa per la testa, quindi è fuori dal politichese.
E all'inizio non si era fatto problemi a dirlo, Putin andava rimosso.

Biden spoilera tranquillamente i piani degli USA, poi arrivano sempre le smentite.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden spaventa il mondo con il suo ultimo discorso.
> Ma apre anche a un compromesso con Putin, per la prima volta:
> 
> "Per la prima volta dalla crisi dei missili cubani, abbiamo la minaccia di un'arma nucleare, se in effetti le cose continuano lungo la strada su cui stanno andando. Stiamo cercando di capire: qual è l'off ramp di Putin? Dove trova una via d'uscita, in cui non solo non perde la faccia, ma anche una parte significativa del suo potere?
> ...



Il Mondo non dovrebbe essere nella mani di uno così idiota.


----------



## JDT (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh, Biden con la sua demenza senile dice tutto quello che gli passa per la testa, quindi è fuori dal politichese.
> E all'inizio non si era fatto problemi a dirlo, Putin andava rimosso.
> 
> Biden spoilera tranquillamente i piani degli USA, poi arrivano sempre le smentite.


Si, ma hai notato che con questa storia del "Biden è demente" può praticamente dire di tutto, salvo poi poterlo smentire?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto vorrei ricordare il famoso mantra del "*Putin non vuole trattare*"
Quando ieri è stata la UE stessa a votare contro l'emendamento sulla diplomazia con la Russia.

Bugiardi patentati, vorrà dire che ci penserà nuovamente Erdocane, prendendosi ancora tutti i meriti.


----------



## danjr (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden spaventa il mondo con il suo ultimo discorso.
> Ma apre anche a un compromesso con Putin, per la prima volta:
> 
> "Per la prima volta dalla crisi dei missili cubani, abbiamo la minaccia di un'arma nucleare, se in effetti le cose continuano lungo la strada su cui stanno andando. Stiamo cercando di capire: qual è l'off ramp di Putin? Dove trova una via d'uscita, in cui non solo non perde la faccia, ma anche una parte significativa del suo potere?
> ...


È la prima volta che lo sento parlare con senno. La soluzione è semplice, riconoscere Crimea e referendum e stop russi a casa. gas gratis per un anno in cambio


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden spaventa il mondo con il suo ultimo discorso.
> Ma apre anche a un compromesso con Putin, per la prima volta:
> 
> "Per la prima volta dalla crisi dei missili cubani, abbiamo la minaccia di un'arma nucleare, se in effetti le cose continuano lungo la strada su cui stanno andando. Stiamo cercando di capire: qual è l'off ramp di Putin? Dove trova una via d'uscita, in cui non solo non perde la faccia, ma anche una parte significativa del suo potere?
> ...



La via d'uscita è la Crimea alla Russia. In cambio Ucraina liberata e membro Nato.


----------



## Andris (7 Ottobre 2022)

nessuno menziona l'ultima depravata fake news da Kiev ?

il bello è questo avviene direttamente con gli account ufficiali ministeriali, dal primo giorno
migliaia di minus habens che mettono mi piace senza interrogarsi
ci fossero dei presidenti o primi ministri occidentali a dire qualcosa, non pervenuti

il ministero della Difesa ucraina ha accusato giorni fa i soldati russi di aver ricreato Auschwitz, scritto chiaramente, in una sperduta località dell'oblast di Kharkiv con tanto di foto a una maschera a gas e denti d'oro secondo loro estratti a vittime ucraine



>



è servito un reporter della Bild per smentire questa assurda e infamante teoria.
sono semplicemente denti sottratti da uno studio dentistico, come conferma lo stesso dentista.

*"I denti sembrano essere stati rubati dal mio ufficio, i russi hanno derubato la mia casa. 
Queste sono i denti delle persone che ho trattato in tutti questi anni"*

anche perchè non sono neanche di vero oro, non so se sia normale o meno per un dentista conservarli tipo fetish ma questa è un'altra storia.

Open Mentana, come sempre, se le beve tutte peggio della Pravda ucraina:

*"Inizialmente, si presumeva che fossero stati strappati ai prigionieri che erano stati rinchiusi lì dentro"*


settimane fa ho visto una serie australiana di uno messo in un container sotto terra e respirava con un tubo e la maschera da gas
appunto è una serie tv, non dovrebbe essere ispirazione del ministero della Difesa di uno stato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> nessuno menziona l'ultima depravata fake news da Kiev ?
> 
> il bello è questo avviene direttamente con gli account ufficiali ministeriali, dal primo giorno
> migliaia di minus habens che mettono mi piace senza interrogarsi
> ...



La "non" propaganda occidentale, dato che per alcuni esisteva solo quella filorussa  
Basti pensare anche alle ultime fosse comuni tanto denunciate dagli ugraini e poi anche da amnesty international...salvo poi chiarire da amnesty international stessa non aveva fatto alcun sopraluogo o indagine e si era fidata ciecamente delle parole ugraine


----------



## ilPresidente (7 Ottobre 2022)

Solita manovra USA: fanno casino, guidano gli eventi secondo i loro interessi, poi quando il guaio arriva al limite, usando ha figura retorica elegante, cercano di ‘rimettere la m*r*a nel cavallo’. Tanto la stalla non é la loro e non devono neanche pulire. 
scusate l’immagine mentale ma credo il livello sia proprio quello


----------



## Andris (7 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La "non" propaganda occidentale, dato che per alcuni esisteva solo quella filorussa
> Basti pensare anche alle ultime fosse comuni tanto denunciate dagli ugraini e poi anche da amnesty international...salvo poi chiarire da amnesty international stessa non aveva fatto alcun sopraluogo o indagine e si era fidata ciecamente delle parole ugraine


prima dicevano che non ci fosse poi c'è la versione successiva, appurato che ci sia anche propaganda ucraina si è creata una sorta di attenuante del tipo "c'è ma noi sappiamo filtrare"
non sappiamo filtrare un bel niente invece
giornali e trasmissioni televisive italiane hanno riportato che ci fossero pratiche da lager nazisti.

i termini di paragone degli ucraini non sono casuali, perchè sanno che il nazismo fa più presa dei sovietici in Occidente e poi insulta la Russia che è quella che ha pagato più di tutti per sconfiggerli.
ottengono due obiettivi in uno, in realtà offendono anche se stessi visto che sono sovietici quanto i russi ma ormai stanno ricreando un nuovo cosmo ignorando le proprie basi.

Israele è piuttosto defilato in questa situazione, altrimenti ad ogni frase strampalata interverrebbe perchè per un ebreo israeliano la Shoah non ha termini di paragone per cui offendi anche la loro memoria.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi qui nonno Biden ha smentito del tutto la tua sicurezza


E grazie, non può mica dire in un'intervista in un momento di tensione "la nucleare è un'opzione sul tavolo"
Anche se lo pensasse (e lo pensano!), dirlo darebbe un'arma retorica alla russia, innalzerebbe inutilmente la tensione e potrerebbe una marea di gente a condannare gli USA.
Che senso avrebbe? 
Non fermatevi alle dichiarazioni...


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden spaventa il mondo con il suo ultimo discorso.
> Ma apre anche a un compromesso con Putin, per la prima volta:
> 
> "Per la prima volta dalla crisi dei missili cubani, abbiamo la minaccia di un'arma nucleare, se in effetti le cose continuano lungo la strada su cui stanno andando. Stiamo cercando di capire: qual è l'off ramp di Putin? Dove trova una via d'uscita, in cui non solo non perde la faccia, ma anche una parte significativa del suo potere?
> ...


La fine di un incubo cit.


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden spaventa il mondo con il suo ultimo discorso.
> Ma apre anche a un compromesso con Putin, per la prima volta:
> 
> "Per la prima volta dalla crisi dei missili cubani, abbiamo la minaccia di un'arma nucleare, se in effetti le cose continuano lungo la strada su cui stanno andando. Stiamo cercando di capire: qual è l'off ramp di Putin? Dove trova una via d'uscita, in cui non solo non perde la faccia, ma anche una parte significativa del suo potere?
> ...


Ma che c'entra Trump


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> nessuno menziona l'ultima depravata fake news da Kiev ?
> 
> il bello è questo avviene direttamente con gli account ufficiali ministeriali, dal primo giorno
> migliaia di minus habens che mettono mi piace senza interrogarsi
> ...



Dopo queste notizie, come fai a non sperare che i Russi radano al suolo veramente lucraina? 

Ovviamente ci andrebbero di mezzo i civili... Ma il sogno sarebbe, lucraina evacuata salvando gli innocenti e bomba su di essa con tutta classe politica/giornalisti corrotti etc etc. Al suo interno. 

Ovviamente la zecca drogata e punkabbestia zeccalinsky in prima fila.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Ottobre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Dopo queste notizie, come fai a non sperare che i Russi radano al suolo veramente lucraina?
> 
> Ovviamente ci andrebbero di mezzo i civili... Ma il sogno sarebbe, lucraina evacuata salvando gli innocenti e bomba su di essa con tutta classe politica/giornalisti corrotti etc etc. Al suo interno.
> 
> Ovviamente la zecca drogata e punkabbestia zeccalinsky in prima fila.


Che sogno, Ucraina rasa al suolo perchè ha avuto l'ardire di difendersi da un'aggressione armata e ADDIRITTURA ha osato produrre della propaganda durante la guerra, cosa che i russi non hanno mai fatto!
Boh...


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La via d'uscita è la Crimea alla Russia. In cambio Ucraina liberata e membro Nato.


A me sta bene anche l'Ucraina fuori dalla Nato.
Deve essere uno stato cuscinetto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che sogno, Ucraina rasa al suolo perchè ha avuto l'ardire di difendersi da un'aggressione armata e ADDIRITTURA ha osato produrre della propaganda durante la guerra, cosa che i russi non hanno mai fatto!
> Boh...



Non è perché ha osato difendersi, quindi evita di sparare azzate e mettermi in bocca cose che non ho detto.

Ma è per le balle su una cosa seria come l'olocausto. 

Ah già ma agli ucraini è permesso tutto. Immagino che gli sarà permesso pure prendere per il chiullo la persone Down. 

Ma fammi il piacere va.


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> A me sta bene anche l'Ucraina fuori dalla Nato.
> Deve essere uno stato cuscinetto.



Se l Ucraina non entra nella NATO la Russia prima o poi ci riprova. Garantito al 100 x 100.


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se l Ucraina non entra nella NATO la Russia prima o poi ci riprova. Garantito al 100 x 100.


Ma il problema è proprio che la Russia non vuole la Nato al confine.


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è proprio che la Russia non vuole la Nato al confine.



Non la vuole per poter così invadere ancora. Vedi la fine che avrebbe fatto l Estonia con Putin se non fosse stata nella Nato


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Ottobre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non è perché ha osato difendersi, quindi evita di sparare azzate e mettermi in bocca cose che non ho detto.
> 
> Ma è per le balle su una cosa seria come l'olocausto.
> 
> ...


Questo generalizzare è un pò becero però.. non è che visto che l'estrema destra italiana mette in dubbio l'olocausto tutta la classe politica, dirigenziale e l'informazione nostrana è da fucilare e il belpaese da radere al suolo.

Che ragionamenti.. vile, stupido e degno della peggior propaganda questo episodio ma non definisce intere categorie di persone, non perdiamo il senno della ragione.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

D'altra parte, se l'Ucraina vuole entrare nella NATO, la Russia non cessa il conflitto.

La NATO non può presentarsi in Ucraina. Si è allargata anche troppo, e secondo me la cosa non è negoziabile. Finché esisterà la NATO, la Russia vorrà l'esistenza di stati cuscinetto. Non capisco come si dia per automatico l'adesione ad una organizzazione militare e poi tutto il resto del mondo si deve adeguare.

E' uno dei motivi del conflitto e come detto ampiamente, l'errore è stato fatto in precedenza, hanno tirato troppo la corda, adesso si raccolgono i cocci.

Duole dirlo, ma la situazione è così e bisogna conviverci. Stiamo convivendo anche con altre problematiche, senza l'arroganza di volerle risolvere a tutti i costi.

Forse tra 300 anni non esisterà più NATO, Russia, USA, e il problema sarà scomparso in modo naturale, non prima.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Questo generalizzare è un pò becero però.. non è che visto che l'estrema destra italiana mette in dubbio l'olocausto tutta la classe politica, dirigenziale e l'informazione nostrana è da fucilare e il belpaese da radere al suolo.
> 
> Che ragionamenti.. vile, stupido e degno della peggior propaganda questo episodio ma non definisce intere categorie di persone, non perdiamo il senno della ragione.



Allora facciamo che sono da rasare al suolo solo quelli che hanno partecipato a questa pagliacciata. Così va meglio?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> D'altra parte, se l'Ucraina vuole entrare nella NATO, la Russia non cessa il conflitto.
> 
> *La NATO non può presentarsi in Ucraina. Si è allargata anche troppo, e secondo me la cosa non è negoziabile. Finché esisterà la NATO, la Russia vorrà l'esistenza di stati cuscinetto.* Non capisco come si dia per automatico l'adesione ad una organizzazione militare e poi tutto il resto del mondo si deve adeguare.
> 
> ...



È inutile, ancora fanno finta di non capirlo


----------



## kYMERA (7 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pazzo maniaco rimbabito. Ha stato trumpeee
> Gli usa ormai sono il cancro del mondo, un cancro mortale al quarto stadio


Ma dio santo. E i Putin i Kim e via dicendo cosa sono? Angeli?
Pazzesco


----------



## Raryof (7 Ottobre 2022)

Arrivati a 'sto punto il conflitto cesserà solamente quando terminerà il supporto ai nazisti da parte dell'occidente, più per una questione di incontrollabilità delle sanzioni di ritorno e della falsa indipendenza dal mercato russo (anche perché puoi anche far finta che spariscano per 9-10 mesi ma poi sempre lì saranno, con il solito gas e le solite materie prime), fallita poi la transizione green che è e sarà sempre un fallimento si ritornerà tutti come prima ma con una Ue più divisa tra paesi che ritorneranno nella cerchia dei buoni amici russi e altri che faranno finta di nulla, ma una situazione in cui tu fai finta di eliminare il territorio russo dalla tua cartina geografica non esiste e non è ipotizzabile, non è ipotizzabile nemmeno che una falsa, debole e divisiva Ue possa permettersi il lusso di essere zerbino americano e portare influenze esterne in territorio ucraino facendo la voce del potere buono che arriva in zone disperate e distrutte portando pace e bene, finanza buona, Ue unita, un'Ucraina immersa nel futuro, quando fino a pochi mesi prima gli affari si erano fatti eccome, anzi, si facevano tranquillamente e con grossi vantaggi per noi.
Non esiste, ci si metterà un secondo a far saltare il "contratto" di pieno sostegno militare ad un governo nazista che vuole solo la guerra, l'illogicità europea e italiana di dichiarare illogica la guerra di aggressione in un contesto in cui chi supporti ha deciso di non passare per alcuna via diplomatica (beh si capisce, sono nazisti, mica finanzieri, banchieri, speculatori con un occhio sempre verso la porta del proprio bunker personale), per cui oltre ad andare contro la tua costituzione subisci un potere dichiarandoti però dalla parte giusta, autoritaria, che condanna una guerra che però sta tenendo in piedi.
Mi chiedo solamente in quale maniera questa guerra usata per scopi "strategici", "futuristici" e per adoperarsi nel castigo energetico possa dare dei benefici a noi tutti, cioè ad un certo punto una tua istituzione giuridica dovrebbe in qualche maniera staccarsi un po' prima dell'inevitabile fine, uno può anche fare il piromane perché ha piacere a distruggere un bosco ma poi non rimane dentro il bosco, se ne va prima, qui è la stessa cosa solo che invece di cominciare a preoccuparti dell'incendio dall'alto ti dicono di continuare a buttare benzina dagli elicotteri, dei black hack down diciamo, strategie che in passato oltre a portare morte e distruzione per nulla non ha mai favorito nessuno, se non il mantenimento della falsa pace americana che bombarda ovunque ma non porta pace nemmeno per sbaglio, solo povertà e macerie, facili strumenti per il controllo su possibili nemici confinanti, ma qui è una guerra talmente stupida e contro senso che per come è stata fatta non sembra esserci nemmeno l'exit strategy, cioè non si riesce a capire come togliersi dal conflitto che quasi ti vien da pensare che sia meglio vederla sganciare davvero sull'Ucraina, ma poi penso alla speculazione e a chi sta mangiando e capisco che finché si potrà si andrà avanti, in un percorso malato di autodistruzione per una stupida guerra di controllo e geopolitica che all'Ucraina ha distrutto il futuro per pura ingordigia di potere, per terminare i rapporti tra cagnolino Ue e pericoloso amico cinese (i russi).. e qui cosa hanno fatto? hanno dato in pasto alla guerra una grossa parte di tessuto produttivo che dovrà arrampicarsi nella disperazione per passare l'inverno freddo, come quello che il Duce aveva richiesto nel 39, ma non per distruggere il proprio paese per svegliarlo e combattere i poteri speculatori vari che poi attraverso la finanza "buona" hanno cominciato a controllare le ricchezze, le istituzioni, la gente comprabile, in poche parole l'economia e le marionette, oltre alla moneta, che è il veicolo primario di un'economia per arrivare a controllare pure qualsasi altro tipo di interesse nazionale reso sovranazionale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Ottobre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non è perché ha osato difendersi, quindi evita di sparare azzate e mettermi in bocca cose che non ho detto.
> 
> *Ma è per le balle su una cosa seria come l'olocausto.*
> 
> ...


Hanno il presidente ebreo...
I russi hanno fatto coincidere la presenza di formazioni paramilitari ultranazionaliste e con simpatie naziste (Azov) con il governo.
Tu hai una vaga idea di quanti nazisti e suprematisti bianchi ci siano all'interno della Wagner? 
Questo significa che il governo russo è nazista?
Dai


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma dio santo. E i Putin i Kim e via dicendo cosa sono? Angeli?
> Pazzesco


Sono delle schifezze ma questo non toglie il fatto che gli usa siano ormai un cancro marcescente. Sempre in mezzo alle balle a decidere la vita si tutti noi


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La via d'uscita è la Crimea alla Russia. In cambio Ucraina liberata e membro Nato.



Che sia chiaro, scrivo questo non perché l Ukraina è in difficoltà, ma perché la Russia sta perdendo la guerra in maniera umiliante e non vorrei che Putin decidesse di finire all'inferno ma di portarsi qualche milione di persone con lui.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono delle schifezze ma questo non toglie il fatto che gli usa siano ormai un cancro marcescente. Sempre in mezzo alle balle a decidere la vita si tutti noi



Ma chi, quelli che si fanno rappresentare da un demente affetto da flatulenza e che mandano i bambini a squola con le armi? Quelli che hanno ratificato la democrazia talebana in Afghanistan e in metà del globo terrestre?

E tutti vanno a portare doni ai piedi di questi mostri deificati.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma chi, quelli che si fanno rappresentare da un demente affetto da flatulenza e che mandano i bambini a squola con le armi? Quelli che hanno ratificato la democrazia talebana in Afghanistan e in metà del globo terrestre?
> 
> E tutti vanno a portare doni ai piedi di questi mostri deificati.


La propaganda fa tutto…


----------



## vota DC (7 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se l Ucraina non entra nella NATO la Russia prima o poi ci riprova. Garantito al 100 x 100.


Non deve entrare per forza l'Ucraina. Basta che entrino i territori ucraini. Romania e Polonia ne possono prendere un terzo. Il resto è pieno di minoranze russofone che farebbero da quinta colonna per la Russia in caso di entrata nella NATO (non che gli ucraini duri e puri al 100% si stiano rivelando affidabili come alleati: cento volte meglio i turchi di loro).
Comunque potrebbe provarci anche con la Bielorussia, Lukashenko mica è eterno. Il fatto è che quando ci ha provato con la Georgia (ricordiamoci: annessione di una parte dopo una guerra sanguinosa e zero sanzioni, mentre in Ucraina sono le stesse da quando hanno preso la Crimea senza colpo ferire) e quando ci proverà con la Bielorussia si farà finta di niente perché con l'Ucraina ci sono stati squallidi affari personali di politici europei e americani a DANNO DEI CONTRIBUENTI.


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Ottobre 2022)

nobel per la pace subito a biden.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che sia chiaro, scrivo questo non perché l Ukraina è in difficoltà, ma perché la Russia sta perdendo la guerra in maniera umiliante e non vorrei che Putin decidesse di finire all'inferno ma di portarsi qualche milione di persone con lui.


Non capisco però perché quel paesaccio dovrebbe entrare nella nato. Spero non succeda mai


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non deve entrare per forza l'Ucraina. Basta che entrino i territori ucraini. Romania e Polonia ne possono prendere un terzo. Il resto è pieno di minoranze russofone che farebbero da quinta colonna per la Russia in caso di entrata nella NATO (non che gli ucraini duri e puri al 100% si stiano rivelando affidabili come alleati: cento volte meglio i turchi di loro).
> Comunque potrebbe provarci anche con la Bielorussia, Lukashenko mica è eterno. Il fatto è che quando ci ha provato con la Georgia (ricordiamoci: annessione di una parte dopo una guerra sanguinosa e zero sanzioni, mentre in Ucraina sono le stesse da quando hanno preso la Crimea senza colpo ferire) e quando ci proverà con la Bielorussia si farà finta di niente perché con l'Ucraina ci sono stati squallidi affari personali di politici europei e americani a DANNO DEI CONTRIBUENTI.


Questo ovviamente lo si deve nascondere per il sentimento di empatia ipocrita verso lucraina


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Dopo queste notizie, come fai a non sperare che i Russi radano al suolo veramente lucraina?
> 
> Ovviamente ci andrebbero di mezzo i civili... Ma il sogno sarebbe, lucraina evacuata salvando gli innocenti e bomba su di essa con tutta classe politica/giornalisti corrotti etc etc. Al suo interno.
> 
> Ovviamente la zecca drogata e punkabbestia zeccalinsky in prima fila.


Mamma mia sarebbe un sogno…


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se l Ucraina non entra nella NATO la Russia prima o poi ci riprova. Garantito al 100 x 100.


E chi se ne frega perdonami..non deve essere di nostro interesse e comunque dovrebbe essere uno stato cuscinetto e neutrale come l’austria. Quando gli interessi in lucraina saranno finiti, torneranno a non contare nulla come gli altri stati di serie b


----------



## Djici (7 Ottobre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è proprio che la Russia non vuole la Nato al confine.


La Russia HA GIÀ la NATO al confine.
Kaliningrad e interamente accerchiato dalla NATO.
Il paese (lasciamo stare Kaliningrad per un attimo) invece ha già Estonia, Lettonia Romania...
Se si prende tutta l'Ucraina come voleva fare Putin avrebbe addirittura un confine ancora più grande con Polonia Slovacchia Ungheria e magari sto pure dimenticando altri paesi.

Questa storia NON REGGE.


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La Russia HA GIÀ la NATO al confine.
> Kaliningrad e interamente accerchiato dalla NATO.
> Il paese (lasciamo stare Kaliningrad per un attimo) invece ha già Estonia, Lettonia Romania...
> Se si prende tutta l'Ucraina come voleva fare Putin avrebbe addirittura un confine ancora più grande con Polonia Slovacchia Ungheria e magari sto pure dimenticando altri paesi.
> ...



Io ancora non mi capacito come ancora si creda a questa storiella dopo 7 mesi di guerra


----------



## JDT (7 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io ancora non mi capacito come ancora si creda a questa storiella dopo 7 mesi di guerra


Tifo nascosto e propaganda.

Un po' come chi difende Krunic  .


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Ottobre 2022)

il contentino a Putin va dato, deve uscire da questa guerra con qualcosa. A volte "premiare" l'aggressore fa male ma così deve essere. Il problema è: Ma Putin vuole davvero il contentino? Non penso. Alla fine sa che agli USA dell' Ucraina non frega una beneamata cippa e l'UE è completamente inoffensiva.


----------



## Andris (7 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La Russia HA GIÀ la NATO al confine.
> Kaliningrad e interamente accerchiato dalla NATO.
> Il paese (lasciamo stare Kaliningrad per un attimo) invece ha già Estonia, Lettonia Romania...
> Se si prende tutta l'Ucraina come voleva fare Putin avrebbe addirittura un confine ancora più grande con Polonia Slovacchia Ungheria e magari sto pure dimenticando altri paesi.
> ...


non è che non vuole la NATO a confine in generale, non vuole la NATO in Ucraina nello specifico e l'hanno detto dall'inizio il motivo anzi i motivi perchè sono diversi
se guardiamo la questione nell'ottica di una super potenza del Consiglio di sicurezza ONU hanno le loro ragioni
l'Ucraina è la linea rossa per Mosca e sono anni che gli alleati occidentali si fanno beffe di questo


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il contentino a Putin va dato, deve uscire da questa guerra con qualcosa. A volte "premiare" l'aggressore fa male ma così deve essere. Il problema è: Ma Putin vuole davvero il contentino? Non penso. Alla fine sa che agli USA dell' Ucraina non frega una beneamata cippa e l'UE è completamente inoffensiva.


quando ti rendi conto di non avere via di uscita salvare la faccia è già una vittoria.


----------



## JDT (7 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il contentino a Putin va dato, deve uscire da questa guerra con qualcosa. A volte "premiare" l'aggressore fa male ma così deve essere. Il problema è: Ma Putin vuole davvero il contentino? Non penso. Alla fine sa che agli USA dell' Ucraina non frega una beneamata cippa e l'UE è completamente inoffensiva.


Non puoi più farlo con Putin, è andato oltre su tutti gli ambiti, soprattutto quello interno, non c'è mai un accordo di pace che salverebbe la faccia di Putin, mentre un altro nuovo potrebbe, scaricando la colpa su di lui, non è un caso che nell'ultima settimana si faccia questo tipo di pressione.

Analisti militari russi (che ritengo i più affidabili nelle critiche alla russia) hanno spesso e volentieri scritto in che modo la ritirata poteva essere più celere, con meno perdite e con i presupposti per far ripartire una controffensiva, se non ci fosse stata l'imposizione statale di difendere Kherson e Lyman e si fossero i dietro alle foreste al nord e Dnipro al sud, potevano anche puntare a riorganizzarsi, così è impossibile e la colpa è giustamente rinfacciata agli alti in comando russi. Errori banali e imperdonabili, che anche un Kadhyrov qualunque ha fatto notare.


----------



## Andris (7 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che sia chiaro, scrivo questo non perché l Ukraina è in difficoltà, ma perché la Russia sta perdendo la guerra in maniera umiliante e non vorrei che Putin decidesse di finire all'inferno ma di portarsi qualche milione di persone con lui.


cosa sta perdendo ?
mi ricordate Galliani con i segmentini.

per i primi sei mesi la Russia è arrivata al 20% dell'Ucraina, da un mese circa l'Ucraina sta riprendendo solo una parte.

Ucraina sta vincendo strombazzato

un mese di riconquiste a campo aperto peraltro, perchè di guerre urbane di trincea nei grandi centri non ne vedo, anteposto a sei mesi antecedenti di sconfitte.

e le centinaia di migliaia di riservisti che stanno facendo addestramento ?
le tengono a confine a girarsi i pollici quest'autunno ?


----------



## Raryof (7 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il contentino a Putin va dato, deve uscire da questa guerra con qualcosa. A volte "premiare" l'aggressore fa male ma così deve essere. Il problema è: Ma Putin vuole davvero il contentino? Non penso. Alla fine sa che agli USA dell' Ucraina non frega una beneamata cippa e l'UE è completamente inoffensiva.


Dipende sempre se il disegno previsto non sia più grande del "semplice" disinnescare un paese nelle mire della difensiva Nato, il prolugamento di questa guerra probabilmente cambierà le cose ed è probabile che l'intero paese rifinisca sotto il controllo russo dopo un attacco atomico (definitivo, di chiusura del conflitto tenuto in piedi male dalle forze buone Nato, organismo difensivo, una volta che questa verrà sganciata l'organismo difensivo Nato dovrà decidere se attaccare Mosca per conquistare Mosca o attaccare l'Ucraina per.. ehmm non so, per fare cosa non so, forse altri morti, nel frattempo rido al pensiero della risposta forte dell'organismo difensivo Nato in seguito ad un attacco nucleare che farà perdere la voglia di Ucraina molto presto), poi non so se ricreeranno l'Urss ma una cosa la so, l'Ue non ha alcun interesse di veder rinascere un altro bestione nelle vicinanze ma non ha la minima forza per mantenere l'ordine all'interno e all'esterno, figuriamoci andare a combattere la rinascita di un'altra unione quando non ha mai avuto la forza nemmeno di recitare un ruolo importante qui a 2 passi, io mi ricordo bene i bambocci e i caschi blu in Jugoslavia quanti morti fecero per offrire "protezione" ai civili in Bosnia, ricordo bene i fallimenti con i buoni americani che bombardavano dall'alto mentre il santissimo Mattarella dava l'ordine di affondare la perfida Belgrado, alla fine l'Ue si tiene in piedi per volere americano di usare il proprio controllo per arrivare a nemici lontani e l'Ue verrà distrutta e resa ancora più inoffensiva quando si andrà a stanare il vero obbiettivo finale e cioè la Cina che purtroppo ha usato altre armi per cominciare la sua guerra invisibile e fatta di passività violenta.


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> cosa sta perdendo ?
> mi ricordate Galliani con i segmentini.
> 
> per i primi sei mesi la Russia è arrivata al 20% dell'Ucraina, da un mese circa l'Ucraina sta riprendendo solo una parte.
> ...



Il trend è quello, dal primo settembre l Ucrain si è ripresa tutto l Oblast di Kharkiv, più 1 quarto dell'Oblast di Kherson


----------



## Andris (7 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il trend è quello, dal primo settembre l Ucrain si è ripresa tutto l Oblast di Kharkiv, più 1 quarto dell'Oblast di Kherson


oblast di Kharkiv dove non erano mai riusciti a penetrare del tutto, a parte distruggere città.

prima il trend era a favore dei russi, ma non sentivo i politici occidentali dire che Putin avesse vinto la guerra

a me sembra, come già ho detto, che si cerchi solo il modo di autoconvincersi che i propri sforzi stanno dando dei frutti per continuare
un conto è che lo facciano gli ucraini per tenere alto il morale, diverso è che lo diciamo pure noi...

l'Ucraina ha vinto le battaglie a settembre, non la guerra

arriverà la contro risposta russa, non finirà così


----------



## Stex (7 Ottobre 2022)

mo cosa centra trump


----------



## Andris (7 Ottobre 2022)

* Erdogan:*
*
"Anche la peggior pace è meglio della guerra.*
* La Turchia parla con tutte le parti e ha la loro fiducia, purtroppo alcuni Paesi europei preferiscono la provocazione e l’escalation"


Ansa*


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oblast di Kharkiv dove non erano mai riusciti a penetrare del tutto, a parte distruggere città.
> 
> prima il trend era a favore dei russi, ma non sentivo i politici occidentali dire che Putin avesse vinto la guerra
> 
> ...



Vediamo, ma non credo che riescano a tenersi Kherson. Credo cadrà entro la fine dell'anno.


----------



## Andris (7 Ottobre 2022)

comunque da ieri, leggendo i giornali americani, sembra si sia rotto qualcosa nel rapporto con Zelensky.

la richiesta respinta di missili per colpire la Crimea, le sue dichiarazioni da ologramma in Australia per usare le bombe nucleari NATO per colpire la Russia e poche ore dopo è uscito l'assistente a correre al riparo probabilmente dopo un cazziatone da Washington, l'editoriale di Newsweek per dire che l'Ucraina va abbandonata


----------



## JDT (7 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> cosa sta perdendo ?
> mi ricordate Galliani con i segmentini.
> 
> per i primi sei mesi la Russia è arrivata al 20% dell'Ucraina, da un mese circa l'Ucraina sta riprendendo solo una parte.
> ...


Sta perdendo perchè ha provato a difendere l'indifendibile, quando aveva superiorità di uomini e mezzi ha utilizzato una strategia dispendiosa per ottenere pochissimo. Gli Ucraini ad addestramento ed armamento ricevuto hanno fatto molto di più e col minimo sforzo, accerchiando le grandi città e tagliando ogni linea di rifornimento, senza perdere uomini e soprattutto, mezzi avanzati e corazzati, cosa che i Russi stanno lasciando in ogni dove.

Se l'organizzazione Nato fosse stata più celere, si sarebbe parlato di sconfitta totale, ora hanno concesso un inverno di tempo ai russi per riorganizzarsi (e volendo fare il complottista, questo ritardo non è casuale, così si può prolungare il conflitto).

Ti consiglio, anzichè Orsini, un altro italiano che spiega un po' la situazione "for dummies", a mio avviso quello che seguo con più interesse, il col. Stirpe, questo il suo ultimo intervento, si trova anche sul canale Parabellum, molto interessante anche quello :


----------



## Djici (7 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi qui nonno Biden ha smentito del tutto la tua sicurezza


Magari non ci ho capito nulla io.
Ma a me sembra proprio che stia confermando l'ipotesi di @Trumpusconi 

1) voglia di non arrivare a quel finale (e ovvio no?)
2) dice chiaramente che l'uso di un atomica (anche solo "tattica") in Ucraina scatenerebbe l'armageddon.
Mica sta parlando del utilizzo di un atomica nato.
Sta dicendo chiaramente a Putin che se usa l'atomica scoppia l'armageddon. Perché? Perché la risposta sarà COME MINIMO simmetrica se non addiritura più potente.

In cosa si sarebbe sbagliato Trumpusconi?


----------



## gabri65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La Russia HA GIÀ la NATO al confine.
> Kaliningrad e interamente accerchiato dalla NATO.
> Il paese (lasciamo stare Kaliningrad per un attimo) invece ha già Estonia, Lettonia Romania...
> Se si prende tutta l'Ucraina come voleva fare Putin avrebbe addirittura un confine ancora più grande con Polonia Slovacchia Ungheria e magari sto pure dimenticando altri paesi.
> ...



La Russia ha già la NATO al confine e questo non doveva succedere.

E' successo perché la NATO si è espansa in malafede durante un periodo nel quale la Russia era in crisi e stava attraversando una fase di ammortizzazione dopo il disgregamento.

Si sono più volte lamentati, ma non avevano né la forza né la voglia di reagire, e la NATO, gli USA e l'Europa hanno fatti orecchie da mercante.

Non è una cosa che depone a favore del cosiddetto "occidente", nemmeno un po'.

Adesso si sono rotti i c0j0nes ed il risultato è questo.


----------



## mabadi (7 Ottobre 2022)

Onestamente per farla breve secondo me l'Ucraina prima era sotto il controllo della Russia. Poi Baiden ha deciso di prendersela, anche per motivi personali, ed è stato eletto Zelensky. Presidente costruito ad arte da uno sceneggiatore di Hollywood. Non crediamo che il telefim dove fa il presidente sia un caso. Non mi sembrava un telefilm comico, ma un telefilm creato per avere consensi in una eventuale elezione.
La Nato vicina o lontana conta poco è chiaro che la Nato non avrebbe mai attaccato la Russia.
Che a Putin sta storia abbia fatto girare le .... ci sta e come, gli è stato tolto un territorio confinate sotto il suo controllo e che storicametne, a differenza della Polonia, Romania ecc. è sempre stato sotto l'influenza russa.
La reazione è stata sbagliata in quanto, non avendo mezzi adeguati, si sarebbe dovuto riprendere l'Ucraina nelle elezioni politiche, anche facendo far fuori Zelensky, ma evidentemente gli Americani avevano già esteso troppo la loro influenza.
Di sicurto con l'odiato Trump non sarebbe successo nulla.
Consideriamo che nel diritto internazionale esite una regola sola: vince chi è più forte. 
Ora stiamo allo scontro totale.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La Russia ha già la NATO al confine e questo non doveva succedere.
> 
> E' successo perché la NATO si è espansa in malafede durante un periodo nel quale la Russia era in crisi e stava attraversando una fase di ammortizzazione dopo il disgregamento.
> 
> ...


Concordo. C’è da dire che nato, usa ed Europa sono la stessa cosa dato che chi fa e disfa tutto è il cancro Usa…


----------



## Mauricio (7 Ottobre 2022)

Mamma mia se Putin leggesse questo thread probabilmente diventerebbe simpatizzante del Milan e forse lo comprerebbe vedendo quanto supporto ha qui dentro.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La Russia HA GIÀ la NATO al confine.
> Kaliningrad e interamente accerchiato dalla NATO.
> Il paese (lasciamo stare Kaliningrad per un attimo) invece ha già Estonia, Lettonia Romania...
> Se si prende tutta l'Ucraina come voleva fare Putin avrebbe addirittura un confine ancora più grande con Polonia Slovacchia Ungheria e magari sto pure dimenticando altri paesi.
> ...


Se Putin avesse voluto negoziare, non avrebbe invaso l'Ucraina negando fino all'ultimo istante.

Se avesse voluto altro che non fosse conquistare un pò di territorio, avrebbe dato un ultimatum del tipo "o firmate che l'Ucraina resterà per sempre neutrale, o la distruggo"
Ma non con lamentele o interviste, ma realmente un ultimatum 

Insomma, non ti lanci in una campagna simile, conoscendone le conseguenze, perché ti sei svegliato una mattina storto.

Boh, vedremo che accade, lo scopriremo presto.

Ne per la Russia ne per nessun altro, ha il minimo senso inziare o rischiare una guerra nucleare.
Ripeto: nemmeno per la Russia.

Come noi non vorremmo crepare per l' Ucraina, penso che nemmeno un russo voglia morire per il Donbass

Di conseguenza, chi darà il via alla cosa, è il più pericoloso e squilibrato del pianeta


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## Djici (7 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La Russia ha già la NATO al confine e questo non doveva succedere.
> 
> E' successo perché la NATO si è espansa in malafede durante un periodo nel quale la Russia era in crisi e stava attraversando una fase di ammortizzazione dopo il disgregamento.
> 
> ...


Certo.
Troppo vicini.
Come se la nato avrebbe potuto attaccare la Russia per prima... Ma neanche Putin crede a certe baggianate dai.
La NATO non lo fa neanche ora che potrebbe utilizzare il pretesto ucraino per andare a menarli...
Siamo seri.
Nessun paese attacca per primo un paese che può rispondere con l'atomica.
Già ora il rischio atomico non può essere escluso del tutto... E questo solo perché i russi stanno prendendo sberle da un paese del terzo mondo a livello militare...
Indovina un po' quale sarebbe stata la risposta russa ad un eventuale attacco NATO?
L'atomica ovviamente. Scontatissimo.
Nessuno avrebbe mai attaccato un obiettivo sul territorio russo 

MAI


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Ottobre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> A me sta bene anche l'Ucraina fuori dalla Nato.
> Deve essere uno stato cuscinetto.


Peccato sia impossibile possibile per i paladini dell'umanità questa opzione o così o così... Siamo pazzi.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mamma mia se Putin leggesse questo thread probabilmente diventerebbe simpatizzante del Milan e forse lo comprerebbe vedendo quanto supporto ha qui dentro.



Non credo proprio che Putin sia supportato, la stragrande maggioranza dei post sono semplici iperboli per far capire che la situazione non è così limpida come pensa la maggior parte delle persone, che si rifiutano di comprendere le profonde ragioni di questo conflitto, che non è iniziato 8 mesi fa.

'Sti threads non si vedevano fino al febbraio di quest'anno, perciò mi sembra plausibile che il 90% dei pareri è quantomeno approssimativo e originato da informazioni raccattate a caso e sulle quali si fa affidamento cieco, non so perché, dimenticandosi che i media sono polarizzati per evidenti ragioni.

Il mainstream ha stabilito una linea ottusa e faziosa, a me viene spontaneo condannarla. Se questo vuol dire supportare Putin, è un problema di comprensione della controparte.



Djici ha scritto:


> Certo.
> Troppo vicini.
> Come se la nato avrebbe potuto attaccare la Russia per prima... Ma neanche Putin crede a certe baggianate dai.
> La NATO non lo fa neanche ora che potrebbe utilizzare il pretesto ucraino per andare a menarli...
> ...



La NATO ha "attaccato" per prima, annettendo paesi che prima facevano parte del patto di Varsavia. Prima esisteva un codice di onore, che era stato anche in parte formalizzato. Capisco che però era troppo bello coinvolgere altri stati in questo meccanismo perverso.

La NATO doveva smettere di esistere dopo il crollo del muro di Berlino, non so più come scriverlo.

Hanno fatto una puttanata, punto.

Cioè non serve a giustificare Putin, chiaramente.

Però diciamo le cose come stanno. A me passare per scemo vedendo basi NATO messe senza motivo, quando lo scopo della tua esistenza è praticamente svanito, mi sembra proprio da guerrafondai in malafede.

Hanno fatto i furbetti e Putin non ci sta. Ha reagito male, capita, forse era meglio non dargliene motivo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Ottobre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Solita manovra USA: fanno casino, guidano gli eventi secondo i loro interessi, poi quando il guaio arriva al limite, usando ha figura retorica elegante, cercano di ‘rimettere la m*r*a nel cavallo’. Tanto la stalla non é la loro e non devono neanche pulire.
> scusate l’immagine mentale ma credo il livello sia proprio quello


Tutto giusto.. solo che penso che volevano evitare più m possibile... io che seguo da un po' i loro folli propositi! Avevano intenzione di imitare gli attacchi veloci della Germania di Hitler.. con non la sottile differenza con le atomiche anti bunker di questa generazione...

Con Putin che diceva che erano inutili
Visto che sono super sonici


----------



## Djici (7 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio che Putin sia supportato, la stragrande maggioranza dei post sono semplici iperboli per far capire che la situazione non è così limpida come pensa la maggior parte delle persone, che si rifiutano di comprendere le profonde ragioni di questo conflitto, che non è iniziato 8 mesi fa.
> 
> 'Sti threads non si vedevano fino al febbraio di quest'anno, perciò mi sembra plausibile che il 90% dei pareri è quantomeno approssimativo e originato da informazioni raccattate a caso e sulle quali si fa affidamento cieco, non so perché, dimenticandosi che i media sono polarizzati per evidenti ragioni.
> 
> ...


La NATO che si deve sciogliere solo perché l'URSS non esiste più e una cosa ridicola.
E ancora una volta se gli altri paesi vogliono entrare nella NATO... Sicuramente e perché ci trovano vantaggi. Nessuno ha obbligato un paese ad entrarci. Altro che "annettare" paesi. Sono loro che ci pregano in ginocchio per mettersi al sicuro.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La NATO che si deve sciogliere solo perché l'URSS non esiste più e una cosa ridicola.
> E ancora una volta se gli altri paesi vogliono entrare nella NATO... Sicuramente e perché ci trovano vantaggi. Nessuno ha obbligato un paese ad entrarci. Altro che "annettare" paesi. Sono loro che ci pregano in ginocchio per mettersi al sicuro.


A sto punto offrirei a Putin l'occasione di entrare nella NATO.

E si va tutti ad arare i musi gialli


----------



## Mauricio (7 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio che Putin sia supportato, la stragrande maggioranza dei post sono semplici iperboli per far capire che la situazione non è così limpida come pensa la maggior parte delle persone, che si rifiutano di comprendere le profonde ragioni di questo conflitto, che non è iniziato 8 mesi fa.
> 
> 'Sti threads non si vedevano fino al febbraio di quest'anno, perciò mi sembra plausibile che il 90% dei pareri è quantomeno approssimativo e originato da informazioni raccattate a caso e sulle quali si fa affidamento cieco, non so perché, dimenticandosi che i media sono polarizzati per evidenti ragioni.
> 
> ...


Sulla prima parte ti posso dare anche ragione, molte persone immagino manco sapessero dov’era l’Ucraina. Ma per la seconda parte, basta, non si può più sentire questa scemenza: anche ci fosse una base NATO a 100 metri dal confine russo quale sarebbe il problema? Hanno paura che facciano partire un attacco (magari anche nucleare, no?) da lì? Non verrebbero mai attaccati, e se proprio la NATO volesse farlo, userebbe i sottomarini che sarebbero molto più efficaci. Quale sarebbe quindi il pericolo di confinare con uno stato NATO? Non poterlo invadere a piacimento?


----------



## gabri65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La NATO che si deve sciogliere solo perché l'URSS non esiste più e una cosa ridicola.
> E ancora una volta se gli altri paesi vogliono entrare nella NATO... Sicuramente e perché ci trovano vantaggi. Nessuno ha obbligato un paese ad entrarci. Altro che "annettare" paesi. Sono loro che ci pregano in ginocchio per mettersi al sicuro.



Perché ridicola, scusa. Non capisco la ridicolaggine.

Se il tuo nemico va in dismissione e abbassa la guardia, non è sensato avviare un percorso analogo? E' ridicolo per un paese porsi in maniera neutrale, deve per forza far parte della NATO? Certo che no, c'è da tenere in vita un carrozzone e dar modo di svolazzare sui nostri cieli ai topguns ammerigani.

Quindi secondo te anche il nostro paese avrebbe pregato in ginocchio gli USA di mettere basi con testate nucleari sul nostro suolo, e possiamo estrometterli a piacere, assolutamente senza nessuna ripercussione.

Buono a sapersi. Beh, mi rincresce, non ci credo neanche con una pistola alla tempia.



Mauricio ha scritto:


> Sulla prima parte ti posso dare anche ragione, molte persone immagino manco sapessero dov’era l’Ucraina. Ma per la seconda parte, basta, non si può più sentire questa scemenza: anche ci fosse una base NATO a 100 metri dal confine russo quale sarebbe il problema? Hanno paura che facciano partire un attacco (magari anche nucleare, no?) da lì? Non verrebbero mai attaccati, e se proprio la NATO volesse farlo, userebbe i sottomarini che sarebbero molto più efficaci. Quale sarebbe quindi il pericolo di confinare con uno stato NATO? Non poterlo invadere a piacimento?



No, macché, nessun problema. Avere basi NATO, una organizzazione basata unicamente sul combatterti, poste a 100 metri dal confine, è perfettamente naturale.

A proposito di scemenze. Via, lasciamo stare allora.

Ognuno la pensi come vuole.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque da ieri, leggendo i giornali americani, sembra si sia rotto qualcosa nel rapporto con Zelensky.
> 
> la richiesta respinta di missili per colpire la Crimea, le sue dichiarazioni da ologramma in Australia per usare le bombe nucleari NATO per colpire la Russia e poche ore dopo è uscito l'assistente a correre al riparo probabilmente dopo un cazziatone da Washington, l'editoriale di Newsweek per dire che l'Ucraina va abbandonata



Sì, stessa mia sensazione. Senza dimenticare la CIA che rivela la verità sull'omicidio della tipa.


----------



## Mauricio (7 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, macché, nessun problema. Avere basi NATO, una organizzazione basata unicamente sul combatterti, poste a 100 metri dal confine, è perfettamente naturale.
> 
> A proposito di scemenze. Via, lasciamo stare allora.
> 
> Ognuno la pensi come vuole.


Si è visto bene cosa ha fatto la NATO alla Russia negli ultimi 30 anni: nulla. Evidentemente sono scemi anche in Svezia e Finlandia se per 70 anni non sono mai stati interessati ad entrare nella NATO, ma ora che la Russia ha invaso un paese limitrofo, si sono affrettati a chiedere di entrare. Oppure anche loro sono sudditi degli ammerigani?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2022)

*La Casa Bianca corregge di nuovo Biden, e lo fa a bordo dell'Air force One addirittura in sua presenza:

"Non abbiamo indicazioni che la Russia si stia preparando ad usare l’arma nucleare ma la retorica di Putin è da irresponsabili e rischia di creare un’escalation."*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Casa Bianca corregge di nuovo Biden, e lo fa a bordo dell'Air force One addirittura in sua presenza:
> 
> "Non abbiamo indicazioni che la Russia si stia preparando ad usare l’arma nucleare ma la retorica di Putin è da irresponsabili e rischia di creare un’escalation."*



Penso che il Cremlino possa considerare un attacco nucleare contro l'Ucraina (con un successivo attacco americano) come una mossa razionale. Potrebbe non avere molto senso nel contesto della politica estera, ma lo ha nel contesto della politica interna.

In Russia:

1. La politica estera serve gli obiettivi di politica interna
2. Mantenere il potere è *la* priorità assoluta della politica interna
3. Il Cremlino sta cercando una via d'uscita dal conflitto

Se Putin sta cercando una via d'uscita, questo probabilmente significa mantenere il potere politico supremo. Il che potrebbe essere incompatibile con un'umiliante stallo o peggio sconfitta militare da parte di una forza inferiore. Come il Giappone nel 1905 e l'Ucraina adesso. In Russia chi perde le guerre perde il Potere. Gli Zar dopo il Giappone persero l'appoggio, ma gli esempi sono tanti.

Molti sostengono, io compreso, che a Putin dovrebbe essere consentito "salvare la faccia". Il fatto è: è quasi impossibile per lui salvare la faccia a questo punto. La sola idea che l'Ucraina possa resistere alla Russia sarebbe stata considerata totalmente folle all'inizio di quest'anno. Per mantenere il potere, devi salvare la faccia. E come puoi salvare la faccia? Una soluzione ovvia è cercare di impegnarsi contro gli Stati Uniti. Fare un attacco nucleare che infliggerebbe un attacco di rappresaglia americano. Se tu e il tuo potere sopravvivete, sarà una vittoria totale. Vittoria assoluta

L'opinione pubblica russa considera l'Ucraina assolutamente inferiore ma non considera gli Stati Uniti inferiori ovviamente. Ecco perché gli standard per non perdere la faccia in un conflitto con gli Stati Uniti sono molto più bassi. Direi che l'incapacità degli Stati Uniti di schiacciare la Russia sarebbe vista come una sconfitta americana e una vittoria di Putin. Un attacco di rappresaglia americano può rafforzare il regime. Gli Stati Uniti hanno cercato di sconfiggerci, hanno usato la forza letale, ma noi esistiamo ancora - questa è la storia dell'onore, dell'eroismo e dello stoicismo. Per il pubblico di Putin intendo.

Impegnarsi direttamente con gli Stati Uniti può sembrare una politica estera suicida. Allo stesso tempo può sembrare una politica interna del tutto razionale.

In Russia è solo politica interna, dal 1917


----------



## Andris (7 Ottobre 2022)

Lukashenko incontra l'amico Putin per il suo compleanno

*"Cosa gli ho regalato ?*

*Un trattore bielorusso, fatto a mano e con il suo nome.*

*Con tutti gli accessori, anche una seminatrice e produrremo grano così lo daremo ai polacchi che non ruberanno più dall'Ucraina togliendolo ai paesi poveri"*


altri regali: piramide di meloni e zucche dal presidente tagiko, un mega ritratto.
manca ancora il regalo di Kadyrov...

anzi a proposito di lui, ha annunciato rinforzi oggi

*"10.000 ceceni combattono in Ucraina e nei prossimi giorni arriveranno altri"


Adnkronos*


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Casa Bianca corregge di nuovo Biden, e lo fa a bordo dell'Air force One addirittura in sua presenza:
> 
> "Non abbiamo indicazioni che la Russia si stia preparando ad usare l’arma nucleare ma la retorica di Putin è da irresponsabili e rischia di creare un’escalation."*



Invece di correggerlo dopo che ha fatto danni gli impedissero preventivamente di parlare.


----------



## vota DC (8 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La NATO che si deve sciogliere solo perché l'URSS non esiste più e una cosa ridicola.
> E ancora una volta se gli altri paesi vogliono entrare nella NATO... Sicuramente e perché ci trovano vantaggi. Nessuno ha obbligato un paese ad entrarci. Altro che "annettare" paesi. Sono loro che ci pregano in ginocchio per mettersi al sicuro.


Eltsin ci ha pregato in ginocchio di entrare nella Nato e diventare un paese occidentale sotto la sfera degli Usa. Basta avere una classe dirigente ricattabile e debole e si ottengono questi risultati.
Non è che se in Italia chiedi in giro l'italiano medio vorrebbe regalare le acque territoriali ai francesi, eppure stava per succedere.
Poi viene fuori che appena gli Usa mollano la presa finisce come in Afghanistan e cascano tutti dalle nuvole "Ma come? Il lettone medio non vedeva l'ora di combattere fino alla morte nell'assedio di Belgrado?". I cinesi fanno pochissima pressione però le quinte colonne che hanno parato il sedere durante la pandemia le hanno trovate.... mi ricordo di Ricciardi che disse di aprire i confini con la Cina ma non con gli Usa.


----------



## Albijol (8 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto il ponte della Crimea è stato pesantemente danneggiato, dicono a causa Dell esplosione di una cisterna di carburante.


----------



## Albijol (8 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## Albijol (8 Ottobre 2022)

Forse invece sono stati dei missili


----------



## Albijol (8 Ottobre 2022)

Bomba nucleare tattica quotata 1.1 adesso


----------



## JDT (8 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto il ponte della Crimea è stato pesantemente danneggiato, dicono a causa Dell esplosione di una cisterna di carburante.


Così tagliano un ulteriore linea di rifornimento, stavolta meno aggirabile con le zattere(un mare non è un fiume) . Gli Ucraini tentano davvero di prendersi la Crimea prima dell'inverno, clamoroso.


----------



## Albijol (8 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Così tagliano un ulteriore linea di rifornimento, stavolta meno aggirabile con le zattere(un mare non è un fiume) . Gli Ucraini tentano davvero di prendersi la Crimea prima dell'inverno, clamoroso.




Confermato camion bomba (col guidatore suicida?), c'è il video.


----------



## JDT (8 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Confermato camion bomba (col guidatore suicida?), c'è il video.


Più probabile sabotaggio/guastatori. A prescindere, qui si tratta di aver fatto saltare un camion esplosivo (munizioni russe probabilmente) mentre passava un treno carburante, in un punto nevralgico e non riparabile. Russi ed Ucraini di fronte a operazioni del genere non possono fare nulla, questa è una mossa che si vede solo a ..Hollywood. 

Inutile dire che Kherson e zona circostante è andata se mai ci fossero stati dubbi, dovrebbero triplicare (cifra a caso) le tempistiche di rifornimento passando a nord verso Melitopol, ma quella zona, avendo i russi lasciato campo aperto da Lyman in avanti, ora sono circondati da praterie in campo aperto con l'esercito ucraino intatto che può viaggiare proprio in quella direzione, dovrebbero coprire centinaia di km per garantire rifornimenti su una città semicircondata.. non lo faranno mai, si sono ritirati in malomodo da Kharkiv e la situazione non era neanche paragonabile. Tutto lascia pensare che Zaphorhizhia e Melitopol saranno le prossime, nella migliore delle ipotesi se l'esercito russo continua a fare vaccate colossali, considerata la totale mancanza di logistica e la crisi di rifornimenti, possano davvero puntare alla Crimea e Mariupol prima dell'inverno. Anche se sono dell'idea che la Crimea per i russi vale davvero l'atomica e non si andrà oltre.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto il ponte della Crimea è stato pesantemente danneggiato, dicono a causa Dell esplosione di una cisterna di carburante.


Questa è tosta...


----------



## Albijol (8 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Più probabile sabotaggio/guastatori. A prescindere, qui si tratta di aver fatto saltare un camion esplosivo (munizioni russe probabilmente) mentre passava un treno carburante, in un punto nevralgico e non riparabile. Russi ed Ucraini di fronte a operazioni del genere non possono fare nulla, questa è una mossa che si vede solo a ..Hollywood.
> 
> Inutile dire che Kherson e zona circostante è andata se mai ci fossero stati dubbi, dovrebbero triplicare (cifra a caso) le tempistiche di rifornimento passando a nord verso Melitopol, ma quella zona, avendo i russi lasciato campo aperto da Lyman in avanti, ora sono circondati da praterie in campo aperto con l'esercito ucraino intatto che può viaggiare proprio in quella direzione, dovrebbero coprire centinaia di km per garantire rifornimenti su una città semicircondata.. non lo faranno mai, si sono ritirati in malomodo da Kharkiv e la situazione non era neanche paragonabile. Tutto lascia pensare che Zaphorhizhia e Melitopol saranno le prossime, nella migliore delle ipotesi se l'esercito russo continua a fare vaccate colossali, considerata la totale mancanza di logistica e la crisi di rifornimenti, possano davvero puntare alla Crimea e Mariupol prima dell'inverno. Anche se sono dell'idea che la Crimea per i russi vale davvero l'atomica e non si andrà oltre.



Sì quel camion potrebbe essere semplicemente un tizio che si è ritrovato al posto sbagliato al momento sbagliato. Vediamo. Psicologicamente devastante. Ancor più che logisticamente.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto il ponte della Crimea è stato pesantemente danneggiato, dicono a causa Dell esplosione di una cisterna di carburante.


dagli autori di NS1 ed NS2?


----------



## vota DC (8 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Così tagliano un ulteriore linea di rifornimento, stavolta meno aggirabile con le zattere(un mare non è un fiume) . Gli Ucraini tentano davvero di prendersi la Crimea prima dell'inverno, clamoroso.


Sono più vicini a riprendersi Severodonetsk che Kherson e di parla di riprendere la Crimea entro due mesi? Continueranno le avanzate verso est e l'anatra starnazzante che guida le truppe a Kherson continuerà a prendersi i meriti così come quando ad aprile c'era un vero generale (ha respinto l'assedio di myky, liberato l'intera regione e portato il confine della costa a quello attuale) i media si concentravano sui ragazzini tatuati di Mariupol.


----------



## Albijol (8 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> dagli autori di NS1 ed NS2?



Non penso che Putin abbia bombardato il simbolo dell'invasione russa . Alcuni OSINT pensano sia stato un jet ucraino modificato per poter sparare missili USA.


----------



## Albijol (8 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque se Putin non sgancia il confetto entro 7 giorni non lo sgancia più.


----------



## Djici (8 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Lukashenko incontra l'amico Putin per il suo compleanno
> 
> *"Cosa gli ho regalato ?*
> 
> ...


Nessuno ha mandato un po' di thè?


----------



## JDT (8 Ottobre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sono più vicini a riprendersi Severodonetsk che Kherson e di parla di riprendere la Crimea entro due mesi? Continueranno le avanzate verso est e l'anatra starnazzante che guida le truppe a Kherson continuerà a prendersi i meriti così come quando ad aprile c'era un vero generale (ha respinto l'assedio di myky, liberato l'intera regione e portato il confine della costa a quello attuale) i media si concentravano sui ragazzini tatuati di Mariupol.


Kherxon è stato un attacco fake, il governo russo ha deliberatamente detto che, essendo l'unico capoluogo conquistato, andava difeso a tutti i costi. Perchè sprecare truppe quando hanno lasciato campo aperto su tutto il resto? Ora è facilmente circondabile, possono prenderla senza sforzo come fatto con il resto, a prescindere dalle abilità del generale.

Anche secondo me non andranno in Crimea per veto Usa, ma adesso come adesso, premesso che ci siano truppe rifornite ed addestrate, sono alla mercè di chiunque, cosa che ieri era impensabile.

Edit: Severodonetsk è già persa, non c'è praticamente più nulla in difesa.


----------



## vota DC (8 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Kherxon è stato un attacco fake, il governo russo ha deliberatamente detto che, essendo l'unico capoluogo conquistato, andava difeso a tutti i costi. Perchè sprecare truppe quando hanno lasciato campo aperto su tutto il resto? Ora è facilmente circondabile, possono prenderla senza sforzo come fatto con il resto, a prescindere dalle abilità del generale.
> 
> Anche secondo me non andranno in Crimea per veto Usa, ma adesso come adesso, premesso che ci siano truppe rifornite ed addestrate, sono alla mercè di chiunque, cosa che ieri era impensabile.
> 
> Edit: Severodonetsk è già persa, non c'è praticamente più nulla in difesa.


La mappa satellitare mostra che non hanno fatto nessuna mossa in direzione di Kherson recentemente. Sono andati verso l'entroterra in direzione della centrale. Sulla costa fermi e nell'entroterra sono andati ad est e non verso sud.
La Crimea entro inverno non la prendono perché oltre ad essere territorio russo (lì hanno i riservisti e altra gente non utilizzabile in attacco fin dal giorno dell'annessione) hanno appena distrutto il ponte per raggiungerla....che fanno? Ci vanno in barca o con l'aviazione? Ma se nemmeno la Cina può prendere Taiwan in queste condizioni.

Per Severodonetsk c'è un'altra città da centocinquanta mila abitanti da prendere davanti, vediamo cosa combinano gli ucraini nell'attaccare i centri urbani, per ora ha combattuto in praterie, devono farlo entro l'inverno perché dopo i russi si rioganizzano e le zone annesse dal punto di vista giuridico diventano come Belgorod o Pietroburgo dove possono mettere quante truppe vogliono.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Mondo non dovrebbe essere nella mani di uno così idiota.


Ma anche se ci fosse un altro non è che cambi molto,il pres. Degli usa e un burattino,chi comanda davvero rimane dietro alle quinte e rimane a noi ignoto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Zelensky dopo la distruzione del ponte: "Buon compleanno, Mr Putin. Questo è solo l'inizio."*


----------



## Nomaduk (8 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky dopo la distruzione del ponte: "Buon compleanno, Mr Putin. Questo è solo l'inizio."*


c'èra da immaginarselo. non mi meraviglierei se scoppiasse qualche bombetta al centro di mosca...


----------



## Nomaduk (8 Ottobre 2022)

*(ANSA) - L'esplosione del camion bomba sul ponte in Crimea è stata un'operazione speciale dello Sbu, i servizi ucraini: lo scrive l'agenzia ucraina Unian citando fonti delle forze di sicurezza.*


----------

